# About to dive in...



## Jimmy in NC (Aug 29, 2013)

The brown box mashers dropped this off today. Hope to jump into milling and give it a whirl. Have a 288 and working on getting a 394. Have been told this milling thing is addictive.

Been reading in here for a long time.


----------



## john taliaferro (Aug 29, 2013)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but you are allready in the water .
we need more pictures .


----------



## cityslicker (Aug 30, 2013)

Way to go! The one thing I constantly remind myself of is to enjoy every step of the way. And lots of good pictures are critical because we are all timber junkies looking for our next fix!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Aug 30, 2013)

Pictures will follow. The 288 is out right now getting ground on by Randy / Mastermind so it will be a little bit until I get started. Picking up some unistrut rails today and possibly some 3 lb U-channel (street sign post) to try as guides. Really looking forward to it and may just try my 372 and 24" bar on some small stuff for fun here at first.


----------



## ffquimby (Aug 30, 2013)

*have fun*

If you end up like some of us you won't be able to find enough logs to mill. 
Have fun!

PQ


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 30, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> The brown box mashers dropped this off today. Hope to jump into milling and give it a whirl. Have a 288 and working on getting a 394. Have been told this milling thing is addictive.
> 
> Been reading in here for a long time.



I also just bought one of those same mills. I have been wanting to build one for a while but just never had the time yet. I was looking on craigslist the other day and I saw one for $50, and it was only 4 miles from where I was. I drove over and got it right away. The guy was moving away and selling a bunch of other stuff, no saws, he had used it a bit and also gave me his wooden rails that he used. I am anxious to give it a try, but its been in the 90's here since I got it. I do need to get me some milling chain. I was thinking about using a solo 694, (90cc same as Dolmar 9010). I will get some pictures as soon as I get it all going.


----------



## john taliaferro (Aug 31, 2013)

Remember to keep your bar greased up good . Andy we need pictures .


----------



## flashhole (Aug 31, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase and welcome to the addiction. I started this year myself and I use a 394 with a 36" bar. My mill is 30". I've been focusing on getting beams and posts for a horse shelter. My problem is finding the time.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Sep 2, 2013)

Mill assembled...and opened up the oil hole on my new Oregon 32" bar. Eager to get my 288 back and bury it in the wood.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Sep 10, 2013)

I did it......took 20 minutes, threw on the 365, and tried out the mill on what is left of my red oak saw tuning log. I'm hooked....

Long bars, big power heads, and lots of bar lube in the future!


----------



## IanB22 (Sep 11, 2013)

*That is just funny*

That is just funny (the photo) and yet after reading your post I still scrolled down eagerly to the photo's! We really all are timber junkies. Good luck and keep the photo's coming.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Sep 11, 2013)

Well.. my dad and his boss happened to be coming through last night and called asking if I wanted to meet them for dinner. I've been talking about milling with him and he's started to get a little excited as I plan to cut him a 4-5" thick mantle from some oak logs he has. Well I threw the mill in the truck when I went to meet them and the little top I slabbed off. 

This morning he called and asked if I needed a mini mill too.. guess he went home and watched YouTube most of the night! I'll get pictures and hopefully some video as I get set up to do some real milling.


----------



## mad murdock (Sep 20, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well.. my dad and his boss happened to be coming through last night and called asking if I wanted to meet them for dinner. I've been talking about milling with him and he's started to get a little excited as I plan to cut him a 4-5" thick mantle from some oak logs he has. Well I threw the mill in the truck when I went to meet them and the little top I slabbed off.
> 
> This morning he called and asked if I needed a mini mill too.. guess he went home and watched YouTube most of the night! I'll get pictures and hopefully some video as I get set up to do some real milling.


From the sounds of it, you didn't just get bit, you've been smitten my friend!! Way to go on your first log! May you have many many more!


----------



## john taliaferro (Sep 20, 2013)

We need more pictures .


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Sep 24, 2013)

john taliaferro said:


> We need more pictures .



As soon as I get a chance to do some more I'll get some pictures. The wife has plans for me involving a bathroom remodel right now.....


----------



## john taliaferro (Sep 24, 2013)

Come up with a good story about how you need a new saw to trim the bathroom counter top  and take before and after pic .


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Oct 9, 2013)

Bathroom is completed! Weather has turned real wet right now so we will just have to wait at least one more week for this mess to clear out. Have run the saw a little and it pulls the 32" bar nicely...I think it'll work for the mill until I get something bigger.


----------



## little possum (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 16, 2013)

Finally did it!















Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 16, 2013)

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## BobL (Nov 16, 2013)

Interesting looking wood there Jimmy.
If you have the gear you might want to think about raising the log at the start of the cut as it means less pushing on the mill.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 16, 2013)

I will end up tipping the trailer up for the next cut. Didn't push too hard...fed quite well actually. There was some slight up non of today but with rollers under the log... I was nervous to go too high. Rollers are a must in case I must off load and use the trailer as I don't have any fork lift or loader around. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Dec 22, 2013)

Got a few more minutes last night. Tried out the mini mill I was given. Getting closer to making lumber! I had to knock the sides off as the log is bigger than my Alaskan can handle. 























Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 22, 2013)

Looks like you're almost ready to put the alaskan on it.


----------



## Beefie (Dec 22, 2013)

How Are you liking the mini-mill? I have one coming in along with a 36" Alaskan. Just wondering how well it will hold a square 90º corner?

Beefie


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Dec 22, 2013)

Beefie said:


> How Are you liking the mini-mill? I have one coming in along with a 36" Alaskan. Just wondering how well it will hold a square 90º corner?
> 
> Beefie



This is a home made mini mill and it mounts the bar with rubber pads. It was with in a 1/16 in 12" on that cut. I call it good for rough cut timber. Mini mill is a needed companion with an Alaskan. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Dec 22, 2013)

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## mad murdock (Dec 24, 2013)

Very nice!! Merry Christmas!!


----------

